# [HS - Archi] Architecture Cloud "réparti"

## 404_crazy

Bonjour à tous

J'avoue être complétement a la ramasse sur le sujet cloud computing, je voudrais donc quelques idées / conseils car je doit crée une archi en cloud "réparti" avec tout plein de belle chose comme OpenERP, Office... 

Le problème est que tout ça ne doit bien-sure jamais au grand jamais tomber.. donc ma direction voudrait du cloud mais avec un serveur en local car nos 2 ligne SDSL GTR 4H ne semble pas suffire.. surtout depuis les joyeuses pannes chez orange. 

bref quelqu’un a il déjà fait ce genre de choses avec vous des conseils pour moi.

un grand merci d'avance.

----------

## El_Goretto

Toujours, toujours commencer par tous les besoins d'abord... avant de partir sur un comment.

Office, par exemple, je vois mal le rapport avec la choucroute  :Smile: 

----------

## 404_crazy

Les besoins sont plutôt simple..un OpenERP (avec pas mal de modules d’ailleurs) et une suite bureautique bien complète. (en sachant quand même que tout les utilisateurs sont formé à MS-Office...)

bien-sure la contrainte n1 est la continuité de service. 

via un serveur central pour avoir une donné unique et simplifié les sauvegardes...

nous avons 3 sites et en tout 258 user...

----------

## El_Goretto

Pour ma culture, ça sert à quoi une "suite bureautique dans le cloud"?  :Smile: 

Nan, parce que autant une gestion documentaire (version, partage, etc), je visualise, mais une appli bureautique dans un navigateur, avec justement le risque en plus de la voir indispo elle-même, ça m'échappe  :Smile:  (Sans compter le pieds que ça doit être à utiliser, une usine à gaz d'origine réimplémentée en interface web.)

----------

## xkomodor

Salut,

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Pour ma culture, ça sert à quoi une "suite bureautique dans le cloud"? 

 

Je vois le moment où le P-DG a vu les Google App, a hurlé au génie et qu'il voudrait voir la même chose chez lui !

Plus sérieusement, je pense également pour ma part qu'un environnement ERP est une chose ayant un réel intérêt sur un serveur (des serveurs distants), pour le reste cela sent plus le nid à embrouille.

Ensuite les contraintes mêmes liées au navigateur Web qui devra se révéler sans faille pour permettre de toujours être fonctionnel : on voit poindre quand même le dicton "Mettre ses oeufs dans le même panier"

 *404_crazy wrote:*   

> une archi en cloud "réparti"

 

Me méfiant toujours du "clown" computing, qu'entends-tu par là :

 - Solution propriétaire pseudo opensource

 - Serveurs redondants

 - Serveurs load-balancers

....

Merci

----------

## 404_crazy

Donc techniquement ....euuu joker.

sinon mon très cher chef de projet dirait :

c'est très simple, sur mon budget un utilisateur me coute pour office 137,xx € si je prend office 365 (la solution de crosoft) il me coute 47€...

 de plus comme cela je peut presque supprimer les cout de maintenance de nv1 puisque nous pouvons mettre du client léger enfin comme cela nous n’achetons plus de licences ce qui réduit considérablement le budget "invenst" et qui reporte sur le budget frais..

Il te dirait aussi que comme ça tout les users qui ont des pc portables et/ou smartphones seraient bien plus productifs ...

----------

## 404_crazy

Désolé pour le double post...

 *xkomodor wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
>  *El_Goretto wrote:*   Pour ma culture, ça sert à quoi une "suite bureautique dans le cloud"?  
> 
> Je vois le moment où le P-DG a vu les Google App, a hurlé au génie et qu'il voudrait voir la même chose chez lui !
> ...

 

C'est un peut ça effectivement... mais en plus nous somme en pleine restructuration du SI

 *xkomodor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Me méfiant toujours du "clown" computing, qu'entends-tu par là :
> 
>  - Solution propriétaire pseudo opensource
> ...

 

alors si possible :

 - Serveurs redondants 

et donc

 - Serveurs load-balancers

Sans trop surcharger mon petit Wan...si possible..

il est préférable que ce soit de l'open source et que nous puissions avoir un support sur site..

----------

## xkomodor

Salut,

Mouhai !

===

Pas fatalement de faire une réponse avec du mélange Microsoft Office (je ne connais pas "Office 365" sauf ce que je peux en lire sur la "plaquette" du site :  http://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/office365/what-is-office365.aspx) donc là je pense que le(s) serveur(s) devra(ont) de toute façon fonctionner sur du propriétaire Windows ... donc là il faut je pense voir avec les ingénieurs commerciaux (  :Rolling Eyes:  ) de Microsoft.

===

Pour la partie OpenERP, un peu le même principe, je veux dire par là qu'il faut valider une plateforme structurelle au niveau de l'OS et matériel ou carrément passer par une solution clef en main.

Il faut voir généralement que les logiciels comme ceux-là passent soit :

 - Par l'éditeur du logiciel : http://www.openerp.com/catalog

 - Par les développeurs de ta boite : http://www.toncheztoi.com

Dans le premier cas, généralement on t'impose tel environnement car le support technique te contraindra à utiliser tel OS en tout cas sur le site on parle de Ubuntu et RedHat n'est surement pas très loin et tu payes le support par poste client etc ...

Dans le deuxième cas, tu as ... une coquille vide, donc tu développes tout en interne ce qui prends du temps mais souvent la meilleure solution car tu gardes la maîtrise de l'ouvrage mais cela reste long et laborieux.

===

Pour la partie hébergement, il parait évident qu'il faille déporter tout ce monde là chez un professionnel de l'hébergement ! (Je suis responsable d'un datacenter chez un hébergeur national) et faire soit une location au U pour les X machines dédiées ou carrément une baie pour avoir la paix (compte généralement chez un hébergeur sérieux ~ 1000€ / mois / baie avec 10 Amp) qui te garantie la sécurité de transit, électrique mais aussi sécurité physique (incendie, crash de station spatiale etc ...) mais cela c'est le B.A.BA surtout pour ce type d'architecture.

A Paris par exemple, TeleHouse / TH2 dans le 11ème bosse pas mal du tout. 

Pour rappel, si ton archi tombe : tu éteints la lumière et tu rentres chez toi !

Sinon en mode rapiat, tu peux avoir une petite salle blanche avec clim, redondance électrique, redondance SDSL ou fibre chez Orange et un autre fournisseur sérieux ... mais repense à ce que je disais plus haut (lumière et rentre chez toi)

===

Il faut toujours penser et garder à l'esprit que l'on ne fait généralement pas cela pour gagner quelques €uros par mois, l'informatique il me semble chez toi est le nerf de la guerre (comme ailleurs) et qu'il s'agit plus d'un point de vu structurelle.

La mise en place d'un ERP est en elle même une contrainte d'un point de vu technique (centralisation) mais un besoin structurelle par rapport à la productivité de l'usager (temps humain de celui-ci) et non pas par rapport aux moyens mis en place (hébergement), c'est une équation que les décideurs ont du mal à comprendre : productivité et coût d'exploitation ne riment pas !

===

Enfin se méfier des offres "à la con", la dernière pub de SFR sur le "Clown-maîtrisé" me fait hurler de rire !

En effet, tu y apprends que toi client professionnel, si tu as une question, tu peux trouver les réponses .... sur leurs forums ! Enooooorme !

===

Matériellement parlant, tu peux avoir des serveurs avec répartition de charge (load balancer) pour pallier les problèmes de charge système principalement des Bdd MySQL ou PostgreSQL qui génèrent pas mal d'I/O de RAM etc ...

Ou un système de PRA avec une architecture BIS "moins grosse" ou égale en local (même hébergeur) ou distant dans le cas du crach de la station spatiale ...

Sujet long et intéressant que l'on frôle à peine !   :Wink: 

Merci

XKomodor | Julien

PS : désolé pour la réponse aussi longue qui finalement ne donne pas de solution plus que cela.

----------

